# Elyria, OH, M, Kennel 18



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

Kennel #18 available for adoption 4/25
KENNEL # 18'S CONTACT INFO
Lorain County Dog Kennel, Elyria, OH
440-326-5995
See more pets from Lorain County Dog Kennel
For more information, visit Lorain County Dog Kennel's Web site.


----------

